# Are Mountain Bikes good for exercise?



## Moscow (Sep 25, 2006)

The #1 reason I am considering a bike is for weight loss. I don't like anything that has to do with aerobic workouts at the gym - no treadmilss/stairmasters/elipticals, etc. I did some heavy lifting up until about a year ago when I hurt my back, and since then I haven't gotten a whole lot of exercise. In the 2 years that I lifted, I didn't lose a pound - but that wasn't why I lifted, so it was OK (I actually gained a decent amount of weight). Now, I'm only 23 years old, but heart disease runs in the family, and I'm about 6'0" 235 - I want to lose about 30 pounds to lower my risk for heart disease, diabetes, and to just make myself healthier. 

Can I accomplish this on a mountain bike WITHOUT riding the heavy duty trails that the bikes are made for? I will be mostly riding city streets/park roads/light dirt (but who knows, maybe I'll get into more "hardcore" stuff as I progress, but I'm being 100% realistic right now). Or should I switch my thinking and get a road bike instead? 

Thanks all!


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

It can certainly be done, although you'll be lugging around the exrtra weight of beefier components that are designed to handle the abuse of off-road. That and the wider tires will create a bit more rolling reistance on the pavement, the gearing will be a bit lower, etc.

But again, it certainly is possible. Just a FYI many companies do make hybrid bikes that are somewhere in between a road bike and a mountain bike.


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

Moscow said:


> The #1 reason I am considering a bike is for weight loss. I don't like anything that has to do with aerobic workouts at the gym - no treadmilss/stairmasters/elipticals, etc. I did some heavy lifting up until about a year ago when I hurt my back, and since then I haven't gotten a whole lot of exercise. In the 2 years that I lifted, I didn't lose a pound - but that wasn't why I lifted, so it was OK (I actually gained a decent amount of weight). Now, I'm only 23 years old, but heart disease runs in the family, and I'm about 6'0" 235 - I want to lose about 30 pounds to lower my risk for heart disease, diabetes, and to just make myself healthier.
> 
> Can I accomplish this on a mountain bike WITHOUT riding the heavy duty trails that the bikes are made for? I will be mostly riding city streets/park roads/light dirt (but who knows, maybe I'll get into more "hardcore" stuff as I progress, but I'm being 100% realistic right now). Or should I switch my thinking and get a road bike instead?
> 
> Thanks all!


No, is the short answer.

Why do you think they're called "fat tire" bikes?? It ain't cuz the tires are fat - it's descriptive of the riders.

And all those gears? The average MTB'r is a lazy fat pig - who can't handle pushing real gears!

AND get this - every MTB'r who started riding before 1895 is dead! Every one of them!

*That's a 100% mortality rate!*

Don't walk - run the other way! MTB's are not only not healthy, they're deadly!!!


----------



## brettf (Jun 28, 2005)

lose weight = road bike
actually enjoy yourself = mountain bike

(only half kidding...)


----------



## Gflash (Nov 7, 2004)

Any mountain bike from a reputable brand (no Wal-Mart stuff) will be good for excercise. Just ride regularly and also watch the diet. Biking also burns off a lot of calories when you ride a lot of flat terrain and hills. All depends on what type of riding you do. I also started for excercise with a Cannondale '04 F300 hardtail. Changed out the knobbies for road semi-slicks when riding pavement and vice versa when riding dirt. Hardtails are pretty versatile bikes and would make a good starter bike. I like both road and mountain biking so ended up getting a flat bar road bike and a full suspension bike also. I can now ride pretty much any terrain that I want to ride on. What began as just excercise became a "passion"


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

You are not nearly as heavy as some people who post here...
Cycling is good for your fitness (as long as you stay away from accidents with cars and flinging yourself off cliffs that are too much for your skills).

Personally, I hate running but an hour or four on a bike, at varying intensity and in nice-to-tolerable surroundings, is great fun and a good workout.


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

perttime said:


> You are not nearly as heavy as some people who post here...
> Cycling is good for your fitness (as long as you stay away from accidents with cars and flinging yourself off cliffs that are too much for your skills).
> 
> Personally, I hate running but an hour or four on a bike, at varying intensity and in nice-to-tolerable surroundings, is great fun and a good workout.


Don't believe these people, Moscow!

MTB's will make you fat and will kill you!

Do you not understand that every MTB'r that has not died as of yet, is known to be dying?

Stay away!


----------



## Tanis (Sep 13, 2006)

Moscow said:


> The #1 reason I am considering a bike is for weight loss. I don't like anything that has to do with aerobic workouts at the gym - no treadmilss/stairmasters/elipticals, etc. I did some heavy lifting up until about a year ago when I hurt my back, and since then I haven't gotten a whole lot of exercise. In the 2 years that I lifted, I didn't lose a pound - but that wasn't why I lifted, so it was OK (I actually gained a decent amount of weight). Now, I'm only 23 years old, but heart disease runs in the family, and I'm about 6'0" 235 - I want to lose about 30 pounds to lower my risk for heart disease, diabetes, and to just make myself healthier.
> 
> Can I accomplish this on a mountain bike WITHOUT riding the heavy duty trails that the bikes are made for? I will be mostly riding city streets/park roads/light dirt (but who knows, maybe I'll get into more "hardcore" stuff as I progress, but I'm being 100% realistic right now). Or should I switch my thinking and get a road bike instead?
> 
> Thanks all!


You can't go wrong with Mountain Biking. Nothing but good will come from you riding a bike let alone mountain biking. Take up the sport slowly and smartly. Ride within your limits but you have to commit and ride. The weight loss will come. Focus on keeping it fun and also challenging. Set a goal, keep a diary. Make it personal. Go out and ride because it gives you therapy, peace of mind, and because you do have a reason to ride(hopefull not just to loose weight). Get into it. Challenge yourself to bigger and better obstacles. Make cycling a passion. Make it burn... arrrrghhhhh, :madmax: ooops getting carried away...

Whatever you decide, do not get into it half ass. I've seen way too many mountain bikes in a garage collecting dust. Cycling is too expensive of a sport just for something you want to do to loose weight. I know you hate aerobic excercise but if your main motivation is to shave some pounds, fast pace walking or jogging or swimming will do the trick. I'm not saying this cause I love mountain biking, I'm saying this because I was just like you. A bored gym rat who was looking for a more fun and rewarding alternative that you can do on a regular basis.

Hope that helps bro.


----------



## Moscow (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks guys, I think I will stick with MTBs. Who knows how soon I'll use them for more advanced rides, something I won't be able to do with a road bike even if I wanted. 

imridingmybike - you crack me up, man.


----------



## Moscow (Sep 25, 2006)

Tanis said:


> You can't go wrong with Mountain Biking. Nothing but good will come from you riding a bike let alone mountain biking. Take up the sport slowly and smartly. Ride within your limits but you have to commit and ride. The weight loss will come. Focus on keeping it fun and also challenging. Set a goal, keep a diary. Make it personal. Go out and ride because it gives you therapy, peace of mind, and because you do have a reason to ride(hopefull not just to loose weight). Get into it. Challenge yourself to bigger and better obstacles. Make cycling a passion. Make it burn... arrrrghhhhh, :madmax: ooops getting carried away...
> 
> Whatever you decide, do not get into it half ass. I've seen way too many mountain bikes in a garage collecting dust. Cycling is too expensive of a sport just for something you want to do to loose weight. I know you hate aerobic excercise but if your main motivation is to shave some pounds, fast pace walking or jogging or swimming will do the trick. I'm not saying this cause I love mountain biking, I'm saying this because I was just like you. A bored gym rat who was looking for a more fun and rewarding alternative that you can do on a regular basis.
> 
> Hope that helps bro.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: this helps greatly, actually. I know all about trying to keep expensive hobbies going (I like photography and cars :madman: ) but I've been limiting my spending as of late - trying to move in with my gf at the beginning of next year, so we're both saving up. I can only afford, at most, a $400 bike + $100 in accessories (helmet, computer thing-a-ma-bob for calculating miles and speed, and shorts).

Anyway, my biggest fear is that I will become the guy that rode his bike for a month and then gave up - I just have to keep telling myself that I stuck with it when I was lifting, and this is no different (as long as I see some rewards). As far as enjoying biking for the thrill/excitement of it, I think I will do that pretty well. We used to ride bikes as kids/teens, and I LOVED it. Just fell out of the hobby, I guess.

On a side note - there's a local bike shop that is having a clearance sale, and they have a Marin Bobcat for sale for $300 out the door (if they still have it, that is). I posted in the "What Bike Should I Buy?" forum but only got one answer. Is there anything better for the price? $300-350 range? Should I try to squeeze out a bit more money if I can get a much better bike? Then again, do I need a $500 (if I can afford it) given that I will probably not ride it as hard as its meant to be ridden?

Thanks again for the motivating post.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

The Bobcat will probably serve you OK on "streets/park roads/light dirt". Just two things:

- do they have a SIZE that fits you? (this is the #1 essential part anyway)
- can the shop adjust the fork so that it works OK at your weight? (I am not familiar with that fork and have no idea about the adjustment ranges on cheap forks)

...

Does the shop have any comparable bikes with rigid forks?


----------



## Moscow (Sep 25, 2006)

I gave him my height and he said that the bike he has (the Marin) is an 18" frame, I believe, which is good for my height as I understand it. I haven't actually been to the shop yet, but am going to go tomorrow to check it all out. 

How much should I expect to pay for a helmet (just a regular helmet you see on 90% of average/intermediate riders)? Also, should I get any accessories right on the spot?

Thanks.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Not sure about the size. Test ride it, try to get a feel if it is too long or short. Ride something different (regardless of the price tag) for reference.

There is a huge variety of helmets out there. Try some, to see what fits. I tend to have difficulties finding one that I am comfortable with.

Wear some sort of gloves when riding. My worst crash, so far, was on a park path (!!!): bloodied my shins but fortunately my palms were protected.

A pump, spare inner tube and a patch kit will be useful sooner or later. Some metric hex keys, or a multitool, let you make basic adjustments and repairs.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Moscow, any form of riding is good for you, MTBing just makes it sOooooooooo much more fun to actually get excercise. If you want to loose weight you'll need to keep up a steady pace when riding and keep the HR up, so consider getting a set of City type tyres that are almost semi slicks or just use the knobbies for added resistance. Once you loose the weight and get fit, then you'll start venturing off road and really enjoying yourself.

If you seriously want to drop the weight fast make sure to keep the speed/pace/effort as constant as possible. When I started road riding w/ different friends who were training to do century's or triathlon's and was doing 3-6 hour rides at the constant effort/pace you get on the road I lost weight even though I didn't want to.


Moscow said:


> Thanks guys, I think I will stick with MTBs. Who knows how soon I'll use them for more advanced rides, something I won't be able to do with a road bike even if I wanted.
> 
> imridingmybike - you crack me up, man.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Would have to say that I would think you would ride a 19" or 20" at your height to be honest - I'm 6'2" and ride a 22"/XL. Also measure your inseam, as a reference I have a 35.25" inseam. Test ride the 18" and then test a 19 or 20" and see if they feel any better or if they make you feel too stretched out. Remember one thing "It's no deal if it's the wrong size bike/doesn't fit"

As suggested a patch kit, spare tube, pump, gloves and a "see me" light for front and rear as well as the helmet - take a look around the shop and just try on some of them, different brands fit differently. You should be able to find a decent helemt for around $30 to start off with, later on if you stay with it you'll prob end up spending a lot more than that for a lighter/cooler one.



Moscow said:


> I gave him my height and he said that the bike he has (the Marin) is an 18" frame, I believe, which is good for my height as I understand it.
> Thanks.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

i lost 28 pound just over the summer with messing about and a bit of actual riding so as far as im concerened it works road bikes are ok if your brain dead and like looking at the same thing all day but a mtb can let you be more adventorus


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

only if you ride it. regularly.

it is a terrible instrument for weight loss if it sits in your garage and collects dust.

given your budget you might want to consider looking at used bikes. if you want a mountain bike to ride on pavement i'd recommend getting slick tires for it. less rolling resistance & smoother ride. as far as $100 on accessories you can get a helmet for $40 (a $40 helmet protects your head just as well as a $150 helmet the only difference is the number of vents for airflow) and a basic computer for $20. and that's pretty much all you need. put the remaining $60 toward the bike. 

but remember, you'll only get out of the bike (in terms of weight loss) what you put (in terms of riding).

rt


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

konut said:


> road bikes are ok if your brain dead and like looking at the same thing all day but a mtb can let you be more adventorus


On the other hand...
A road bike, or any bike with tyres that roll well, lets you cover more distance. This can be nice if you have some places you want to go.

I have a couple of bikes and sometimes I do not want to push myself by going into the woods. Then I take the old commuter/errand bike and figure out some place I want to go to. It could be the library, a round of the bike shops, scouting the edges of town for trailheads that look interesting (I live in a place where almost any trail is "open access"), whatever.

Whenever I am moving under my own power, it is some degree of exercise. And you should not always be going at full speed.


----------



## sacto (Aug 30, 2006)

*YES, you can lose weight*

I bought a used Univega road bike in June for the same reason, fitness. We have 30+ miles of bike trail here in the Sacramento area adjacent to the river. I like the road bike on the paved trail, but saw many "off pavement" alternate routes that were begging to be ridden. Thus several weeks later I bought a good used hardtail MTB.

What a huge difference! The road bike was GREAT excercise but 30+ miles and my back was HURTIN for CERTAIN! On the MTB I can ride the same distance, yet not be as uncomfortable. The MTB gives me many more options and is entirely more fun altogether.

AND ALSO... when on the road bike on the paved trail, there were occassions when guys would pass me on mountain bikes and I wasn't just "creeping along" by any means. The guys who did that were certainly in VERY GOOD condition.

I also ditto *rt* riding regularly is a must. Find a couple of hills and be determined to conquer them, you'll drop some pounds in no time!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

*No!*

Don't listen to these people. If you ride a bike you will gain all kinds of weight. Just owning a bike is like eating a box of dognuts every morning.


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm a quality weenie and would rather ride a good used bike than a poor new one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

I've lost 42 lbs. the last few years of mtbing. I'd probably would have lost more, but beer is sooooo good after a ride! Ride everyday, even if its only a couple of miles.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> If you ride a bike you will gain all kinds of weight.


Hmmm...from what I've seen, it seems that the "weight gain" comes from continual addition of bike accessories: BIGGER camelback, LARGER bladder to carry MORE water; ADDITIONAL fender to keep the mud off; a digital camera to take pics of the ride....


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

TheotherH said:


> Hmmm...from what I've seen, it seems that the "weight gain" comes from continual addition of bike accessories: BIGGER camelback, LARGER bladder to carry MORE water; ADDITIONAL fender to keep the mud off; a digital camera to take pics of the ride....


Carrying knee/elbow pads..  The bigger the Camelbak the more stuff you carry!


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

No, I broke my collarbone this summer and couldn't ride, gained almost 10 lbs.














Oh, wait, I did that on the road bike. So..................................YES, a mountain bike is a good way to drop a few pounds. But like rt said, only if you ride it.

As far as bikes go, at your price point you do have options. Just stick with a hard tail and avoid anything with rear suspension. I started out with a Giant Rincon for around that much. Motivated myself to ride it at least 3-4 times a week by reminding myself that I had paid $450.00 for a bike:thumbsup: Of course, six months later I was riding above the ability of that bike to keep up and dropped over twice as much on the next bike. I now have 5 bikes and get grumpy if I go a few days without riding one of them.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

If your main goal is to loss wieght you might consider a cyclocross bike. They are like either a road bike on steriods or an anarexic MTB. For the riding you descibed, pavement and light trails, a cyclocross bike would be perfect. You can ride on the road at a pretty decent pace and still hit a 'tame' trial with no problems. Also they generally don't have front suspension so you don't need to worry about the front fork. At the price range you are talking about a front suspension fork is going to suck no matter what (a good fork costs about as much as you want to spend on your whole bike). Plus you're a bigger guy so you'd need a fork that you can adjust to your wieght or else it will feel even worse and won't really work as suspension, it wll just be a contiually bottoming out pogo stick (believe me I know, I weight 260). Go rigid. 

For pure wieght loss road riding is the way to go...but it can get boring if you don't have the roadie mentality (which I would assume most peoples in this forum don't). With a cyclocross bike you can mix it up. 
But no matter what bike you get, ride it. And as someone already said the key to losing weight is maintaining a consistent (moderate) pace for a long time (1+ hours). 
Also a tube, patch kit, pump and tire levers are a MUST HAVE accesory, unless you like walking back from a ride.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Mountain bikes are not good for exercise, Mountain biking is.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

When I first got my mtn bike, I had no clue where trails were, nor did I know anyone that rode that would help me. And soooo I did a ton of road riding. And the pounds came off. I watched what I ate as well.

Took six months but dropped 57 lbs.


----------



## g550guy (Sep 29, 2006)

you need to revamp your whole nutrition/exercise lifestyle. do it now and you will thank yourself later. mtb'g is definitely good for fitness. you want to get your heart rate "up there" and it is also good for muscles. Go on trails, its fun! BUT, you also have to change yor diet habits. NO S***food! Get rid of the sugar! Do some research. the info is out there.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Lots of good advice being given here. But let me touch on a couple things quickly...

1- Like everyone is saying, MTB'ing will be good for exercise if you ride consistently. But along with that, you will want to make sure you get a bike that _fits you well_. Like the often used paradigm, a good fitting bike is like a good fitting shoe. If it fits well, you'll feel good... the better you feel, the more you use it... and the more you use it, the more fun it'll be. Be wary of someone saying "such-n-such" a size should fit you. Do a little research (and/or ask questions) on proper bike fitting and that will go _a long ways_ towards your comfort and exercise goals.

2- Diet - like a few others have already mentioned. Not to say you need to go on a diet, but meaning that you should be watchful what you eat and when you eat. As cyclists we all tend to eat a little more after cycling (and drink, and ...), and after some strenuous rides we'll get famished and want to gorge. But even though we do ride and ride hard, we still need to watch our diets. How do I know this? Umm.... uhhhhh.... I'll just plead the fifth. 

HTH,


----------



## MPauB1386 (Jun 16, 2005)

just try to limit the after ride beers to 2 or 3....

ehh who am i kidding....thats the worst advice ever.


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> Mountain bikes are not good for exercise, Mountain biking is.


That is an EXCELLENT quote. Anyone with a bike gathering dust in their garage should be required to enlarge this quote and put it on the garage door.

Agree with the others that only using your bike regularly will have an effect, and then only over a long while.

But I found a few years ago, after gaining 15 pounds between Halloween and New Years, that running will do it much quicker. (And I've been riding seriously for close to 20 years.) From a time to weight loss standpoint, biking doesn't come close to running. (This past winter I did a half-marathon in January just to give me an off-season fitness goal.) And running is OK -- at least you're outside!

But from a "fun" standpoint? Ain't no comparison!! I'd rather scream down a trail on my bike than pound my quads into submission while running it!

In the end, any activity that gives you the passion to keep at it will be good for you. Good luck to you!


----------



## teebor76xc (Sep 2, 2004)

AMEN to that brother...I think i may be the only person to Ride accross Canada and end up heavier than when i started!...fricking useless metabolism!


----------



## Moscow (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all so very much for the advice (I would quote each of you personally, but I have to run to work). I will re-read this thread when I get home and take it from there. I'll be at the bike shop tomorrow and will ask a lot of questions.. not sure exactly how to see what bike is right for me, so I guess I'll have to ride a few. How do test rides work, exactly? I just hop on and come back in a few minutes?

I'll also look into some cyclocross bikes, as that seems like a pretty good idea as well. 

I don't know if I want a rigid bike - I like the look and feel of suspension in the front, to be honest. I know that a $400 HT with front suspension is probably not the "cream of the crop" but I think if I find one on sale (like this particular shop is having) I can make out with a good deal.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Moscow said:


> I'll be at the bike shop tomorrow and will ask a lot of questions.. not sure exactly how to see what bike is right for me, so I guess I'll have to ride a few. How do test rides work, exactly? I just hop on and come back in a few minutes?


 It all depends on the shop. Some will just let you walk out the door with a brand new bike and let you ride it around the block or go over curbs. Some shops may offer a demo program where for some $, you can take out some of their demo bikes. Just ask them their test ride policy. I work parttime for REI, and we won't let you go out on a local trail, but if you hand over your DL, we'll let you ride any of the available bikes out in the parking lot.



> I'll also look into some cyclocross bikes, as that seems like a pretty good idea as well.


 Don't know if I'd recommend that to a beginner. While it may be a somewhat happy medium between a road bike and mountain bike, if I was gonna steer someone towards a bike with best "most bang for your buck"...I'd point them in the direction of a budget hardtail.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Moscow said:


> Thanks guys, I think I will stick with MTBs. Who knows how soon I'll use them for more advanced rides, something I won't be able to do with a road bike even if I wanted.
> 
> imridingmybike - you crack me up, man.


If you're just riding on road, maybe you can buy some semislick tires.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

*Heavy Duty Trails?*



Moscow said:


> Can I accomplish this on a mountain bike WITHOUT riding the heavy duty trails that the bikes are made for? I will be mostly riding city streets/park roads/light dirt (but who knows, maybe I'll get into more "hardcore" stuff as I progress, but I'm being 100% realistic right now). Or should I switch my thinking and get a road bike instead?
> 
> Thanks all!


It depends on what you mean by heavy duty & hardcore. My favorite trail starts 1 mile from my house. The main track is a dirt road that is closed to motor-vehicles except for the State Game Warden. The first 1.5 mile is a 10% average grade, but some parts of it are 25%. When I started riding this summer, I could only pedal it about 2/3 of the way (walking the rest). Now I'm pedaling about 95%. Some would consider that heavy duty because of the steepness, but there is absolutely no technical challenge in that section.

Then at the top I'm rewarded with some beautiful scenery & wildlife (the ride up aint bad, but I'm a little distracted by the burn in my legs & the pounding heart). I relax a little bit as the terain levels out, but then as I get my wind back I shift up & pick up speed. If I want, I could stick to about 10 miles of that dirt road & never have to jump over or maneuver around obstacles.

A friend showed me where to pick up some side trails where the obstacles were manageable for a relative beginner. I rode these until I was bored with them, then started exploring on my own. I started riding more & more challenging trails. I had a couple minor falls that could have been much worse, & now I'm back to riding the easy stuff unless I can get somebody to ride with me.

Here are my reasons for mountain biking over road biking:
More challenging workout.
Better scenery.
No traffic or polution.
Learning technical skills fights boredom.
Riding over bumps & stumps & standing up on the pedals will keep your bone density good as you get older (your legs need to bear a load, & you don't get enough of that on the road).
Returning home with a stripe of mud up my back lets people know I'm not a casual rider. I wear it like a badge of honor.


----------



## speedmunkee (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with everyone trying to give advice on which bike to buy. But it sounds like Moscow has made up his mind on a MTB possibly with slicks. Buddies just getting into the sport go a n buy bikes and immediately ask me : "Dude. Is this a good bike?" I tell them the same thing I told peeps when I worked in a local shop,: " Whatever bike your'e stoked on and it gets you off the couch and riding is the PERFECT bike for you." Even if they're buying something I personnaly didn't reccomed or would chose to ride. 
I think the MTB bike idea is a fine one for you, Moscow. Like you said, you may get into it and really enjoy the feeling of pedaling your self around and decide to get into trail riding.
Good luck bro!
Peace.
E


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

Is whacking off fun and free?


----------



## 3dw (Jul 25, 2006)

Go get your self a cyclocross bike, the best of both worlds.
I was about 235ish when I started riding in Feb of this year. Every male on my Dad's side has had a heart attack or heart surgery. I got a Kona Jake to ride to work and cruise around. Now I'm 205 doing cyclocross clinics to start racing, feeling great and light on my feet. More energy then I've had in a long time.
I bought a Mt bike in Aug and have a hell of a lot of fun, but I still really enjoy a nice long solo road cruise. I seem to get more exercise riding the cross bike, but bombing through the woods rocks.
I have a feeling I'll be buying a nice road bike come summer.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*indeed good for excercise!*

two things;

calories in less than calories out = weight loss.

some weight training (higher rep/lower weight) is OK, but it's that in combination with aerobic workouts that will accelerate metabolism.

worked for me!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=31629


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I have 2 bikes I normally ride. One is strictly off road and the other is a mountain bike with dropdown bars and comfort/cross tires for street and minor dirt trails. There is a major difference between the 2 as one is way faster on the street. It is a bit large for me (the crossbar just touches my crotch) but when cruising it is very comfortable. Like as posted you could get a used bike way cheaper and still have plenty of life left in it. Just because they are used doesn't mean they are junk. Just have fun and get out there and enjoy it. It doesn't matter what you do for exercize just as long as you get your rear off the couch and moving. Sure there are things that you can do to take the weight off faster but you have to keep in mind that you need to ease into it. No sense in going out and giving yourself a heart attack the first time out. That would be a shame.


----------



## OldFartYearRound (Mar 13, 2004)

You get what you pay for in a helmet. "a lighter/cooler one", as mentioned previously, refers to cool as in "not hot as h3ll on a hot day" kind of cool. I won't even give me old Bell helmet to my kids.


----------



## mtnmasher (Mar 8, 2006)

imridingmybike said:


> No, is the short answer.
> 
> Why do you think they're called "fat tire" bikes?? It ain't cuz the tires are fat - it's descriptive of the riders.
> 
> ...


You failed to mention that mountain biking contributes to global warming. Exercise leads to increased carbon dioxide production (greenhouse gas), not to mention increased body temperature, heat generated by friction, etc. And what about the energy consumed in the bicycle manufacturing process? It all adds up.

The earth would be much better off it mountain bikes were outlawed, and those ner-to-wells that ride them would restrict their motions to traversing the distance between the TV and the kitchen to refresh their supply of potato chips and beer.


----------



## TheBrain (Sep 26, 2005)

Having lost 100lbs in the last few years thanks to mountain biking I would say yes.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

the only thing i have to suggest is that you get some toe straps put on when you are at the shop! alot cheaper then clipless pedals and great for someone who is just really starting to get into the bike scene! good luck mate!


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> the only thing i have to suggest is that you get some toe straps put on when you are at the shop! alot cheaper then clipless pedals and great for someone who is just really starting to get into the bike scene! good luck mate!


Only if you are sure you aren't going to need to put your foot down quickly. It depends on your skill level & the kind of terain you're going to ride. I'm still riding with the flat pedals my bike came with, & when I upgrade it will not be to toe-straps. I value intact skin too much.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

ANYONE who thinks toe straps are hard to get out of obviously hasn't ridden with them. There has only been 1 time I could not get my feet out during a crash and it was unexpected since I was in my driveway. I have ridden with toe clips for 10+ years and have had enough crashes and always got out. I have looped over backwards and got out. I had my bars clipped by another rider and got out but did skin both knees on concrete. Going over the bars you can still get out. Getting out of toe clips are so simple and easy. Clipless pedals you usually try to get out the foot that is closest to the ground and you never seem to have enough time so you go down in a heap. As for flats I would never ride since you can only push down and can't pull up. You lose so much efficiency with flat pedals. Also I would rather concentrate on the trail and what I am doing than to have to think about my feet landing on the pedals every time I hit a jump. But to each their own.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Moscow said:


> The #1 reason I am considering a bike is for weight loss.


Nope, not all that great. Running gives you the most bang for the buck, but riding could be a stepping stone if you're way out of shape.

The MOST important factor with losing weight is FREQUENCY of excersise, and not so much the type. You can lose weight with a bike, but you need to ride nearly every day for a significant period of time. That eats a huge chunk of time out of your life. There are other activities that will allow you to lose weight faster without losing such a big portion of your day. Frequency frequency frequency though. It takes a REAL commitment, and if you slack off for a few days, then it puts you back a lot more than just a few days, so a few days here and there of slacking off can lead to little net change.


----------



## speedmunkee (Oct 27, 2006)

I can understand the apprehension about trying clippless pedals, but there really isn't any reason to fear. Of course there is a learning curve when first starting out, but it soon becomes second nature after a little pracitice. 
the benefits of being clipped in wil quickly become apparent; better pedaling efficiency and improved bike control.
there are a set of toe straps that require you to put your foot in at an angle and release it at an angle. I think they're called Power Straps. It kinda gets you used to the motion of twisting your foot to release, just like clipless pedals.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

EscourtU said:


> ANYONE who thinks toe straps are hard to get out of obviously hasn't ridden with them.


well, as you say you may crash and have difficult if it's at an odd angle.

I've crashed FAR more times with toe straps trying to just get "in" them, because weight causes the toe strap part to be upside down, and you have to try and "flip" the pedal to get into the strap, which in rough terrain can be very challenging, and it can be downright impossible when the terrain is real rough, and then you get knocked off the pedals and crash. I've done it many times. Death straps.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I've ridden with toe straps for decades and never had a problem getting in or out of them... 

I'm coming at the riding and fitness thing from another angle as I am working on gaining rather than losing and was up to eating a minimum of 4500 calories a day just to keep the body fuelled up for all the riding I was doing plus another 1000-1500 for weight gain..

The best gains I have seen have been since I embraced singlespeeding as it turned my mountain bike into a Bowflex with wheels... spinning is aerobic while standing and mashing your way to the top really taps into the anaerobic and builds some serious muscles be it on a road bike or a mountain bike.

The end result is that, at 41, I am what could be the best shape of my life.

My next bike project will be to convert a late 60's Peugot Criterium bike into a winter worthy SS / Cross bike so I can expand my winter riding options to include some high speed road miles when things are a little dryer.


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

*weight, obesity and the weakness of BMI*

Had you not mentioned your weight training, with your weight and height, I would assume you are a pillbury dough boy body structure. With the mention of weight training then I would assume of cal gov type built. This is the weakness of BMI (body mass index). The body builders may/will have the BMI of the obese depending on how bulky they are. But would that indicate higher fat ratio? Obviously not. In general if one would like to loose weight the balance of the calories in should = calories out (well to maintain weight). 
Be sure though that there is nothing big deal about your back as biking may worsen the problem. 
Should the back be a persistent problem swimming or water aerobics may be the better way to do your exercise. (my 2cents)


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

Gflash said:


> Hardtails are pretty versatile bikes and would make a good starter bike.


Hardtails would make a great expert bike too 

Ali


----------



## jo30 (Aug 22, 2006)

I started with a cheaper bike then what you ae looking at. I wanted to see if I would like it. AND I hate with LOUD PASSION, stationary bikes, tred mills. I cannot do them. But I love rideing like a kid outside. I get to explore alleys, trails, hop off curbs, buzz through parks. THEN I found single. track  . OH My Gawd, I gotta get some more of this.
I had to get into better shape to do more and more longer. 
If you are trying to get into shape, have some fun doing it.


----------



## Sorbut (Mar 7, 2006)

what you want is cardiovascular fitness based on your history. any exercise that raises your heart rate for consistent periods will do that. to lose weight the answer is simple, eat less. There is no other way. Mountain biking full out uses about 700 calories an hour, ie one burger or so. Exercise is critical for health for a lot of reasons, but the weight is just energy in versue energy out. Dont rely on exercise alone to lose weight - it dont work.(long term that is - short term, sure you can shed)


----------



## mahabangpasensya (Jul 20, 2006)

go out and ride mr. moscow, biking is good for you. just wear the necessary gear and be safe. Ride on!


----------



## tobbi (Jul 21, 2006)

Moscow said:


> Thanks guys, I think I will stick with MTBs. Who knows how soon I'll use them for more advanced rides, something I won't be able to do with a road bike even if I wanted.
> 
> imridingmybike - you crack me up, man.


Hey Moscow...

Don't know if this helps... but here is a short story of my experience.

I started this year at approximately 308 lbs. and feeling terrible. I decided to try out commuting to work (mixed with some trails on weekends) to at least get my heart pumping. Wasn't so sure there would be much weight loss but at least I'd be moving.  I rode to work nearly every day (around 10 miles back and forth), sometimes riding trails on the way back. During the weekends I got some 20-30 mile rides in which were almost all entirely off road. I do enjoy riding in any condition, but trail/dirt riding is definitely at the top.

For this entire time I used a 11 year old Gary Fisher Piranha hardtail bike. It has kept up this entire summer, and now, a little over 1100 miles later my general health has improved quite a lot. My weight is down to 257 lbs or so and the strength in both my legs, arms and shoulders is much more. I have been trying to do some sit ups and push ups alongside it all... especially the sit ups, to work on areas that aren't really being worked on while biking.

Well, I hope you get goin man.. it is so much fun in the end that I'm going to be biking this winter in the snow and ice (I'm up in Iceland).

If you have any questions... feel free to ask...

Tobbi


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't ever stop riding. Your life will be better for it.


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't ever stop riding. Your life will be better for it.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

preach on preacher man....I dont get why people like to run, nor why people dont like to bike....curling 12 0z and ridding as much as possible is the key to a long, healthy life IMO.


----------



## Moscow (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all so, so much. 

I am still bike-less, however, but am working on it. Doing lots of reading, and deciding. 

Can I find a Cyclocross bike for $400? Most are $700+ from what I understand, and those are the "cheaper" ones (as opposed to being able to find a decent mountain bike for $300).


----------



## crazy4blues (Sep 10, 2006)

tobbi said:


> Hey Moscow...
> 
> Don't know if this helps... but here is a short story of my experience.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much what I have done. I have enjoyed it so much, I have replaced my 12 year old Cannondale (which had sat idle for quite some time) with a brand new Santa Cruz Blur LT.

Also, it's about staying committed to an exercize routine. There will be days when you simply want have time to hitch up the MTB and head to the trail; you'll need an aerobic alternative, whether it's a stationary bike, a treadmill, jogging, gardening, pushing the baby in the stroller (I've done all of these quite frequently over the last 5 months). Also, check out Sparkpeople.com. It REALLY helps you stay motivated and focused.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

EscourtU said:


> ANYONE who thinks toe straps are hard to get out of obviously hasn't ridden with them. There has only been 1 time I could not get my feet out during a crash and it was unexpected since I was in my driveway. I have ridden with toe clips for 10+ years and have had enough crashes and always got out.


OK, so my experience with toe clips was about 25 years ago on a roadbike. I commuted that way for about 8 years. To be fair, they were mounted on what we called "rat trap" pedals, & I was wearing running shoes with aggresive tread. I had to reach down & loosen the straps before slowing down, & even then it wasn't always easy to get out. I toppled over a few times, but always at low speed with no obstacles to crash into. I usually tried to steer for grass. I remember when I first heard of the new-fangled Look pedals & shoes. Together, they cost more than my bike, so I never did get them.

So now I have platform pedals with pins on my hardtail mountain bike, & I'm not considering clips. Instead I'll get some Egg Beaters & install them this winter.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

read some of these confessions of the mountain bike addiction @ http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=241598. I started out on a pre-Wal Mart Mongoose riding local trails and the bug bit me. Now I have a full suspension trail bike, a fully rigid 29'er single speed, AND a road bike. Believe me brother, it is an epidemic and there is no cure.


----------

